# Is my gear sufficient for this job?



## ironsidephoto (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm getting a gig photographing the insides of manufacturing factories in other countries for a large company. 

Here's my current gear list.

Nikon D300s
AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D
AF-S VR Micro-NIKKOR 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED
AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR
Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 IF DX ultra wide angle
Nikon SB-600

Just wondering if anyone has ANY tips on cost-effective changes to this lineup...I'm not made of money, but I want to do a good job. I anticipate low light and cramped conditions...dark wedding style. 

If I had to, would it be more effective to sell my D300s and get a D700, or should I get some faster lenses?

Thanks!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 17, 2010)

Good point!

My main concern, technically, is having to up the ISO to the unbearingly grainy point. I know the D700 has far superior noise quality to the D300s, and there very well may be some instances in which no skill level can surpass the lack of light. Not to mention the FX image quality...

Beats me.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I heart Ken Rockwell, but he does make the point I was trying to make:



> Even though the D300 is inferior at ISO 3,200 for blowing up to insane levels, shot properly in daylight, all three cameras are not just similar, they are visually identical.



I will be shooting in low light almost all of the time, so the high ISO and blowing up might actually come into play.


I have a Giottos MT-9360 tripod with a Slik AF2100 Pistol Grip. It's heavier than carbon fiber, but hey, I can afford more pushups more than I can afford carbon fiber.


----------



## den9 (Apr 17, 2010)

a good tripod, unless you are taking pictures of workers you wont need fast lenses, if the place is nice, the factory will probably be very brightly lit.


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 17, 2010)

12345 said:


> The only piece of gear you might need is a nice tripod. If your doing professional interior shots of factorys that would help alot so you will be able to shoot iso 100 at f/8



I agree tripod will be all you need. Not sure what the photos will be for, seems more internal audit or planning more then being used for anything commercial as you don't want to openly share details of your manufacturing. 

As someone else said, any modern factory/plant will have great lighting.


----------



## Shaneuk (Apr 17, 2010)

That's plenty, I only have 450D and the kit lens, with a flash gun, and I've shot weddings and had plenty of good shots, obviously more/ better kit will help you get better photos, but only if you have the theory.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 17, 2010)

Tripod? Why would you need that! You will be moving around the stage the last thing you need is more gear. I wouldn't buy a D700 right now as most people I talk to believe that the D700 will be replaced this year. (Check out www.nikonrumours.com ) So I'd say the D300 and 70-200 will be your primary body! And then use the wide angle when you need to!

So ye your gears good enough but are your skills!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I WILL be taking photos of workers--that's the the main reason I'm going. They'll be used to show improvements to shareholders, in their ethical standards documents, etc. 

That said, I have a tripod (see above), so that shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 19, 2010)

ironsidephoto said:


> Thanks guys. I WILL be taking photos of workers--that's the the main reason I'm going.



Well, then ya better get some lighting.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## jt69 (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are going to take photos of workers.. You definitely need a flash!. As long as there is light there is good photos. Doesn't matter what camera you use.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 28, 2010)

I understand your not wanting to be specific about the job depending on what exactly you are doing and who you are doing it for. Unfortunately, that limits what can be said in response.

I'm looking at your gear list and my first thought is: where's the back up?

Second thought is that if you are shooting documentary/PJ style, yes, it should be enough although I personally favor fast primes over zooms (even fast ones). They are lighter and for the most part higher quality. And you can zoom with your feet.

On the other hand, if you are shooting annual report style shots, you would definitely need lights. And I mean strobes, not flashes. And the more the better.

As for those who think modern factories are light, I guess you haven't spent much time in the third world. Even in the US some factories are not that light. So a tripod might be good. But then again it really depend on what style you are shooting.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 28, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ...Even in the US some factories are not that light.



Very true.  And, perhaps more important, the light will be straight down.  So no matter how much ambient light there is, it's not likely it will be coming from where it should.

Like I often say, adequate lighting does not equal proper lighting.

-Pete


----------



## farmerj (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd recommend getting a handle for getting the flash off the camera too.


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 20, 2010)

Imo, the gear you have is more than adequte. Maybe invest in some more lighting if you really feel you need too. Bear in mind that photography gear is often designed to capture photographers Not photos.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with Christie, some battery powered studio lighting would be a good idea, i have been hanging my eye over these 
http://www.elinchrom.com/products.php?cat=96


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2010)

The Elinchrom ranger is a great system but pricey. I would go Lumedyne. Lots of power when you need it, but small and light-weight. Some great deals on eBay right now.


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes imo, and the would do the job just fine as long as you had ~4-5 of them with triggers. 

You wanna see their effectiveness, look at joe mcnally's work.


----------



## epatsellis (Jan 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes imo, and the would do the job just fine as long as you had ~4-5 of them with triggers.
> 
> You wanna see their effectiveness, look at joe mcnally's work.



Maybe, but then again, he has his given to him. For mere mortals like us (that actually have to pay for the equipment) Lumedyne is the sweet spot between cost and capability. While I have a lighting closet full of Broncolor lighting, one thing that always goes with me everywhere is my Lumedyne outfit. 400 w/s in a small, portable DC operated package makes life easy. You also get the added advantage of using the proper ISO to assure quality, instead of hoping Noise Ninja (or your N/R program of choice) will let you get away with shooting at that ISO. 

Some of us old farts come from the film days, where you had to know your equipment, it's abilities and limitiations. A world where you had to get the shot, no if, and or but. Reliability, consistency and quality come first, above all else.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes imo, and the would do the job just fine as long as you had ~4-5 of them with triggers.
> 
> You wanna see their effectiveness, look at joe mcnally's work.



POWER


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes imo, and the would do the job just fine as long as you had ~4-5 of them with triggers.
> 
> You wanna see their effectiveness, look at joe mcnally's work.



McNally wouldn't use speedlights for big shoots


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes imo, and the would do the job just fine as long as you had ~4-5 of them with triggers.
> ...



You clearly haven't read the hotshoe diaries then. Because he has, and will.

And your going to be indoors, you shouldn't need that much power. It's not like your going to need a super fast shutter speed to freeze action. He's not shooting sports, he's shooting the inside of a factory.

I'm not saying I'm right, I'm just thinking out loud honestly. If I'm wrong slap me.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> And your going to be indoors, you shouldn't need that much power. It's not like your going to need a super fast shutter speed to freeze action. He's not shooting sports, he's shooting the inside of a factory.



Being indoors is precisely why more power is necessary.  It's likely a large area will be included in some of the views, and it won't be possible to move small lights in close.  Too, much of the work will likely require shooting at f16 and smaller.

And with the high ceilings, it's not unlike shooting outdoors at night.  The lights just goes...  nothing really bouncing back.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> Why are you guys reccomending stuido strobes over speedlights for this? He's going to be photographing factories, and I assume moving form one location to the other. Speedlights would be way easier to work with than studio strobes...



Yup.  It IS "way easier" than lugging around all that gear.  But taking the easier way isn't what we get to do.

Other factors come into play too.  Sometimes it's just not possible to set up a bunch of gear due to the manufacturing process, safety concerns and so on.

-Pete


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > And your going to be indoors, you shouldn't need that much power. It's not like your going to need a super fast shutter speed to freeze action. He's not shooting sports, he's shooting the inside of a factory.
> ...



Gotcha, that makes sense. 

I would wager that you aren't going to need THAT much DOF, and a larger aperture would probably work. But some factories are pretty big, so I can't say for this exact case.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Feb 21, 2011)

Came across this thread and thought I'd update you guys on what I did.

I ended up getting a Strobist kit from MPEX--two LP160 strobes, a couple of stands, some umbrellas and pocketwizards--and didn't use them once during this shoot. It was too time consuming/hazardous to set them up, move them, adjust, etc., in the fast-moving factories. I'm glad I had them just in case, but opted to shoot wide open and at higher ISOs instead. If I had had an assistant to help me set up/break down and adjust the strobes more quickly, I'd probably have used them.

P.S. ...Joe McNally has assistants to carry his gear.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2011)

Elincrom rangers can be adjusted from the transmiter on the camera


----------



## GeneralBenson (Mar 15, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I'm with Christie, some battery powered studio lighting would be a good idea, i have been hanging my eye over these
> ELINCHROM - Ranger Quadra RX


 
I'm with these two as well. And before I read Gary's post, I was going to suggest the flashes that he linked to. I just picked one up a few months ago and you WILL NOT be disappointed. In my opinion they are the best compromise out there for weight and size vs power. The overall kit is tiny compared to many other pack/head combos, and if you're shooting inside, 400 W/s is plenty. Thanks to the asymmetrical pack, these have a huge range as well. at full power from the A port, it's enough for many kinds of outdoor work, and at minimum power on the B port, it's about the same as 1/8 power on my hotshoe flash. So it's really easy to blend with smaller flashes and low ambient light, but also has the power to drive big modifiers and overpower ambient light when you need to. I think it's the most versatile setup there is right now.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 16, 2011)

After using these Broncolor Mobil A2R Battery Operated Travel Kit 31.021.07 B&H on an ambien/flashmasterclass there is nothing to touch them


----------

